# Large format porcelain



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

How much bigger can we get 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I8u_DUYMX8


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

One commenter said he's doing 5 x 10's


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Have you seen the Montolit monster tile cutter that can cut that stuff? 
Mind boggling...


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

That must be a flat floor.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

asevereid said:


> https://youtu.be/mw5j2DAWkww


I can't believe that narrow rip at the end.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Does that stuff have fiber in it to keep it from breaking?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I missed the part where they back-buttered. :jester:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Does that stuff have fiber in it to keep it from breaking?


Looks like a mesh backing to me. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> I missed the part where they back-buttered. :jester:


Back troweled.

Tom


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Back troweled.
> 
> Tom


Whatever...! 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/back-buttering-vs-back-troweling-116417/


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

There was a video of guys installing 10 foot tiles with a sigma Kera Cut a while back. I recall they used a 1/2x1/2 notch on the back of the tile and the floor.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Whatever...!
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/back-buttering-vs-back-troweling-116417/


Yep--still back troweled. They keyed/burnt in both surface also.

Tom


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

They are actually thin porcelain panels. They handle and cut like plate glass. They are flexible- they will conform to irregularities so a leveling system is required.

Also because they are some what flexible they need to have very good prep or they will show they underlying issues.

3MM is only for walls. 5mm can be used on some floors but only if the manufacturer rates them for such.

They require 100% coverage and you want to use Thixotropic mortars (3n1, Pro-Lite) with some of the EuroNotch trowels.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

The real issue is they are making 48"x24" and larger traditional porcelain. 36"x36" are a nightmare to work on a floor.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

So do they come in a Chinese cardboard box 11 pieces?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

avenge said:


> So do they come in a Chinese cardboard box 11 pieces?


here is an article with this pic. http://www.tileoutlets.com/blog/thin-tiles-for-floors-and-walls-coverings-2014-tile-trends/


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I think they're ridiculous. Went to a class at coverings. I believe they said length could be limited by handling ability. Another material I hope to be gone.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

charimon said:


> The real issue is they are making 48"x24" and larger traditional porcelain. 36"x36" are a nightmare to work on a floor.


A local job the tile guy set 48x48 regular porcelain tile, what a battle.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Did a bench seat display for tile supplier with 36"x36" cut down to 24"x30". Set it over WEDI board so surface was pretty flat to start. The cut edge was made smoother with a router type bit. To get full contact, it was recommended to use a orbital sander with buffer pad. I don't have an orbital so I bought an old blender and ran it over the tile. Seems to be holding up. Next time I'll add ice and mix some drinks to celebrate finishing. Big pita, imo.

It has it's place but the tooling requirements limit it's use.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I think the tool cost was @ 2500$, you have to handle like a glass crew. They want to entice installers to setting it, it's kinda pushing me away from setting even more.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

For awhile I have followed Dave the Tile Guy on facebook. I think he's on the jb forum or something like that... can't remember if he hangs around here. Either way, check his fb page. He does some cool stuff with Huge tile
He has some tool p0.rn too

https://www.facebook.com/DaveTileguy/


----------

